# A beginners DNP log.



## AlexiOnFire (Feb 3, 2017)

I had a log over at Meso-RX and 1 person replied lol. This forum seems more active so I'll move here. I'll keep this short and sweet

New to the bodybuilding drug scene in general and am using DNP to shred the fat I've put on over the past year. Today is day 16 on cycle, 10 days on 250mg ED and today is day 6 on 500mg ED. Last weigh in was 215.2 which was 2 days ago. I was losing a bit over a pound a day. I won't have another weigh in for another 48hr because I had a large eating day yesterday as I go by weekly calories instead of daily and somedays are larger than others so I'm holding some water.

Heavy full body workout 2-3x a week and some cardio thrown in, I just go by how I'm feeling that day. Temp has been staying in the 97-98 range consistently and I have no complaints. Well besides the fact that I sweat like a coke fiend haha.

Diet is Mod-high protein, Mod-high carbs and low fat (high fat here and there though).

On 250mg ED I wasn't seeing much and actually thought my product was fake, bumped to 500 and BAM, fat began shredding off me.


----------



## AlexiOnFire (Feb 3, 2017)

*Day 16  2/3/2017  Weight: N/A*

Today was not bad, did cardio in the morning and just got done lifting. Nothing much to say except I sweat like a ****ing monster. Walking around? Sweat. Changing a light bulb? Sweat. Sitting in the office? Sweat. It's cool though.

Have been seeing daily improvements, lots of new veins beginning to pop out. It is truly a mind**** though, one day I look fantastic and lean and the next I look like a ball of jelly. The weird thing though is that people say they get deflated on DNP but I haven't noticed that. Infact I get great pumps while on it, I just got back from the gym and was looking great in the mirror. Either I'm recomping (unlikely) or this past year while putting on fat I've also put on some appreciable muscle (more likely). Anyways I usually go by my face for progress as that stays consistent as it gets lean.

Sides wise not too bad. Just sweat and tiredness. I have gotten a few questions but nothing too bad.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 3, 2017)

I think a lot of people look flat on dnp because they cut carbs hard to avoid the heat


----------



## dirkmcgirk (Feb 3, 2017)

On day 5 of 30 @ 250mg a day. Don't plan on going one single milligram over, but I look forward to your future posts.


----------



## stonetag (Feb 3, 2017)

Drug scene sounds so illicit. Welcome to the UG.


----------



## mistah187 (Feb 4, 2017)

dnp is never worth it. diet and training can get you what you need. but good luck and be safe with that shit.


----------



## AlexiOnFire (Feb 4, 2017)

*Day 17 2/4/2017 Weight: 215.2 *

Weight this morning was the exact same this morning as it was pre water retention so I'll start logging it today instead of tomorrow. Sides feel almost like they're getting a bit more manageable each day, not by much, but by some. Measured myself this morning and lost 3/4" on my waist from yesterday morning to today which is awesome but very fast as well, kind of surprised me. I imagine that was a week r two in the making and just sort of whooshed off me at once. What bugs me is that my waist is going down but my chest isn't at all, in the mirror it looks like it's leaning out but measurements say otherwise. Anyways, I won't make assumptions and will wait until I cycle off to drop any water to make full judgement.

Not much on the agenda for the day, took my first dose at 8am and am going to spend the weekend lounging in bed. No workouts or social events scheduled this weekend so I'll use it as an advantage to rest and keep my diet locked down.


----------



## AlexiOnFire (Feb 5, 2017)

My sweet tooth on this stuff is out of control. I'm making it fit into my calories so I'm not too worked up about it but sweets are all i can think about sometimes. I went to the store for coffee creamer and walked out with $40 worth of food from the German pastry aisle.


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 5, 2017)

Dude, ease up there.  Those are shit cals and are going to put back or keep you thick.  


Glad u made it over, GL


----------



## AlexiOnFire (Feb 5, 2017)

*Day 18 2/5/2017 Weight:213.8*

Dropped 1.4lb from yesterday, I'm sure some of that was water I was still holding but I digress. I'm not feeling too hot today, just super tired and groggy. I think it's cause I usually wake up dehydrated and feel this way till I get a decent amount of water in me. 

Not much going on today, depending on energy levels I may go for a nice walk for an hour or so then I have some crab waiting for me for dinner.

My goal for this cycle is to hit 195-200. I think it can be done. Last Sunday on Day 1 of 500mg I was 219.8 so I've lost exactly 6lb this week unless water is masking a little extra.


----------



## AlexiOnFire (Feb 5, 2017)

gymrat827 said:


> Dude, ease up there.  Those are shit cals and are going to put back or keep you thick.
> 
> 
> Glad u made it over, GL



I know man, I was in autopilot mode when i buying them. They will be there as a treat here and there when I'm feeling good and have my diet locked down otherwise.


----------



## AlexiOnFire (Feb 6, 2017)

*Day 19 2/6/2017 Weight:211.8*

Woke up this morning 2lb lighter than yesterday. When I weigh myself I do it in the morning after I pee, I'm pretty dried out from sweating all night so I'm sure this effects the weigh in. I drank some water this morning and jumped to 212.6 so yeah. I will continue to weigh myself in the morning right after peeing though for official weigh ins as that's waht I've been doing and I want to remain consistent.


I don't have much to say except this shit really is magic. Overnight I lost 2lb, another 1/2" on my stomach and I am beginning to see a nice outer outline of my abs. Part of me almost thinks it's tpo good to be true but the scale, tape measure and mirror say otherwise.

Easy workday, have to go do some stuff outside this morning so it'll be nice and cool all day then the rest of the day will be handling errands so not much to worry about there. Going to take my morning dose with some coffee soon and start my day.


----------



## 850gator (Feb 6, 2017)

Thanks for posting! I want to try this myself


----------



## 850gator (Feb 6, 2017)

Have you tried T3/Clen? How do they compare?


----------



## AlexiOnFire (Feb 7, 2017)

850gator said:


> Have you tried T3/Clen? How do they compare?



Sorry can't help you there man I've only used EC stack and as far as that goes DNP blows it out of the water.

Just got back from the gym, killed it today. I can usually 20-30 min in before I start to crash so I make sure to get my main compound lifts in first (squat, deadlift and bench). Besides that it was a good day, the sweating today was worse than usual though.


----------



## AlexiOnFire (Feb 7, 2017)

850gator said:


> Thanks for posting! I want to try this myself



Just do your research and do remember at the end of the day this is still a poison. I may be losing a good amount of weight and the sides are bearable but that still doesn't change the fact that I'm systematically poisoning myself


----------



## AlexiOnFire (Feb 7, 2017)

You know I've been thinking about something and want others to chime in.

So I remember reading somewhere that carbs have a 100% rate of conversion to ATP. Now DNP works by making the use of ATP by the mitochondria inneficient correct? So without DNP 100g of carbs would be used as energy or stored as excess. With DNP isn't it safe to say that the 100% conversion no longer holds true? 

Think of it like a water balloon with holes. The water is the carb converted ATP and the balloon is the mitochondria. The balloon would continue to fill up but a lot would still be leaking out through the holes. The water leaking out the holes are the carbs that can't be used effeciently, which causes the blast of heat while the water inside the balloon are the few carbs that can be used still.

If this is true that would mean that if one ate 100g of carbs only a small percentage of those would even be able to be used or stored as excess, which means the rest are just "burned off" for lack of a better term which would create a deficit. You're basically eating more food to create a deficit.

It sounds crazy I know but it's just a thought I have and I've noticed my largest weight drops are from very carb heavy days


----------



## AlexiOnFire (Feb 7, 2017)

Have been having troubles with diet the past few days. I think it's because I'm combining a low cal diet with DNP. Eating like a female while on 500mg DNP is probably making me crash. I'm going to up my calories to 2200 daily which would be about 250-300 under my maintenance if I was sedentary, plot my weight each day for the next 7 days and find the average. If I like what I see if I don't then I will adjust. I got some more caps so if I spend 7 500mg days fine tuning my cals I'll have enough remaining to run 16 more days at 500mg. My goal is to at least hit 200 at the end of this, 195 being ideal.


----------



## AlexiOnFire (Feb 9, 2017)

Have decided to drop my dose down to 250mg from 500mg. It's not that the sides are unbearable but more that the cravings I get are tearing me to shreds. It has to be the DNP because I was cutting before this - no problems. On my 10 day 250mg - No problem. Bump it up to 500mg ED and it's unreal, if I don't give in to the cravings it will be literally the only thing I think about, even carrying into the next morning. At such a lower dose I'm going to continue lifting and cardio but results still won't be as dramatic, I'll still post up once a week with an update if anybody cares.


----------



## AlexiOnFire (Feb 13, 2017)

Sundays weigh in is 207.4. Lost 6.4lb this week with a meh diet, kind of good kind of not. I just don't see how I could ever cut without DNP again.


----------



## LordDNP (Feb 18, 2017)

AlexiOnFire said:


> Sundays weigh in is 207.4. Lost 6.4lb this week with a meh diet, kind of good kind of not. I just don't see how I could ever cut without DNP again.



Thanks for the log brother. Been following since day 1. Jumping on my cycle very soon. This will be my third time. 

Mind sharing your starting BF% and your BF% now if you don't mind? 

My stats are similar to your starting stats. 215.8 lbs, 5'11 - 6'. Trying to get to sub 13% (currently at 22%.) 

DNP works wonders. The number of uneducated people surprises me though. "I would never touch that. That's a poison!" Yes, it's a poison because it makes you lose fat, ie. a metabolic poison. Has it's dangers, but, if used intelligently, it sheds fat like nothing you've seen before.


----------



## AlexiOnFire (Feb 20, 2017)

LordDNP said:


> Thanks for the log brother. Been following since day 1. Jumping on my cycle very soon. This will be my third time.
> 
> Mind sharing your starting BF% and your BF% now if you don't mind?
> 
> ...



I have no exact numbers but I'd say my numbers aren't too far from you, I'd guess I started around 25% and am currently high teens. I'm beginning to see my obliques and top abs very well when flexed. I'm getting VERY tired of running DNP though, it's too much at this point. Tired of feeling shitty. I'm doing one last blitz then I'm done, today is day 3 on 750mg and will go 6 more days on 750. Temp has been good but damn am I hot!!!! Basically the goal for this final blitz it to lose 10lbs to bring me down to 195, I'd be happy with that.

If anyone cares, weight this week was 204.8. Feel like I lost more because it feels like bumping up to 750 is making me hold water like mad so we will see soon enough.


----------



## AndyJB83 (Feb 20, 2017)

AlexiOnFire said:


> My sweet tooth on this stuff is out of control. I'm making it fit into my calories so I'm not too worked up about it but sweets are all i can think about sometimes. I went to the store for coffee creamer and walked out with $40 worth of food from the German pastry aisle.



have you found the heat to increase when you eat that kind of stuff? I've heard some people do and some don't. I'm running much lower dose than you and I'm basically hot all the time as is, but I feel you on the cravings. I have a ton of 80/20 ground beef cooked up and whenever that craving hits I usually just have a bit of that and it tapers off. I also am stocked on exo bars (cricket flour...10g protein, 28g carbs and 14g fat) and I eat one or two of those per day as well.


----------



## LordDNP (Feb 20, 2017)

AlexiOnFire said:


> I have no exact numbers but I'd say my numbers aren't too far from you, I'd guess I started around 25% and am currently high teens. I'm beginning to see my obliques and top abs very well when flexed. I'm getting VERY tired of running DNP though, it's too much at this point. Tired of feeling shitty. I'm doing one last blitz then I'm done, today is day 3 on 750mg and will go 6 more days on 750. Temp has been good but damn am I hot!!!! Basically the goal for this final blitz it to lose 10lbs to bring me down to 195, I'd be happy with that.
> 
> If anyone cares, weight this week was 204.8. Feel like I lost more because it feels like bumping up to 750 is making me hold water like mad so we will see soon enough.


From my experience, you see results about 1-2 weeks after stopping the DNP. I hold A LOT of water at 500 mg.


----------



## Husky1 (Feb 20, 2017)

AlexiOnFire said:


> You know I've been thinking about something and want others to chime in.
> 
> So I remember reading somewhere that carbs have a 100% rate of conversion to ATP. Now DNP works by making the use of ATP by the mitochondria inneficient correct? So without DNP 100g of carbs would be used as energy or stored as excess. With DNP isn't it safe to say that the 100% conversion no longer holds true?
> 
> ...



i with you on that. i look at it as carbs is the gas. The more carbs the hotter the flame and  more weight loss.


----------



## AlexiOnFire (Feb 20, 2017)

AndyJB83 said:


> have you found the heat to increase when you eat that kind of stuff? I've heard some people do and some don't. I'm running much lower dose than you and I'm basically hot all the time as is, but I feel you on the cravings. I have a ton of 80/20 ground beef cooked up and whenever that craving hits I usually just have a bit of that and it tapers off. I also am stocked on exo bars (cricket flour...10g protein, 28g carbs and 14g fat) and I eat one or two of those per day as well.




Yes and no..it's weird sometimes I'll eat a meal expecting to be sweating afterwards and not much happens but then other times I'm sweating bullets before I even finish eating. At this point I just expect it to happen and whether it does or not is a crap shoot. I'm not going to tell you what you should or shouldn't do because I'm new to this myself, but as far as cravings go I've noticed things are much better when I indulge. If I don't it will literally preccupy my mind for days, but the weird thing is once I indulge, I can go all out (try not too though) and will bloat for about 24hr but once the bloat is gone I'm still dropping weight. It actually makes 0 sense and I couldn't even begin to try to explain it.



LordDNP said:


> From my experience, you see results about 1-2 weeks after stopping the DNP. I hold A LOT of water at 500 mg.



How much do you usually drop after cycle? I'm hoping to get down to 195-200 at the end of cycle and drop another 5lb or so of water so we'll see I know there's SOME water being held because my urine output in no way correlates to how much water I drink, the question is just how much is being held.


----------



## AlexiOnFire (Feb 22, 2017)

Pulling the plug on the cycle, today I've had this weird tingling in my feet but attributed it to my work boots being too tight. I went to the gym and was squatting and bam, pain in both foot from my toes to my ankles. It feels like somebody is taking needles and poking me over and over again. Am skipping my second dose tonight and will come off completely, hopefully it won't get any worse.

I noticed I had no problems until I had 3 days of very high potassium, idk that might be a contributor. If it goes away on its own then I will take DNP again in the future but no more than 250mg ED. I think I was on too much for way too long. I'll post up results in a week once I drop water weight if there is any. Wish me luck guys.


----------



## CtrlAll (Feb 22, 2017)

AlexiOnFire said:


> Pulling the plug on the cycle, today I've had this weird tingling in my feet but attributed it to my work boots being too tight. I went to the gym and was squatting and bam, pain in both foot from my toes to my ankles. It feels like somebody is taking needles and poking me over and over again. Am skipping my second dose tonight and will come off completely, hopefully it won't get any worse.
> 
> I noticed I had no problems until I had 3 days of very high potassium, idk that might be a contributor. If it goes away on its own then I will take DNP again in the future but no more than 250mg ED. I think I was on too much for way too long. I'll post up results in a week once I drop water weight if there is any. Wish me luck guys.



Hey Alexionfire,

Welcome to UG brother. I just joined and like you came over from Meso. From what I've seen prior to actually registering to this site is there are little to no reps pushing their shit to newbs and the members are actually active. Anyways, been reading your thread and it sounds like you either were on too much DNP or it was mixed with some bad shit. If it was a bad cycle could you let the newbs (like myself) know what lab or store it was from so we know to stay away. If it wasn't bad then disregard that last part.


----------



## AlexiOnFire (Feb 22, 2017)

CtrlAll said:


> Hey Alexionfire,
> 
> Welcome to UG brother. I just joined and like you came over from Meso. From what I've seen prior to actually registering to this site is there are little to no reps pushing their shit to newbs and the members are actually active. Anyways, been reading your thread and it sounds like you either were on too much DNP or it was mixed with some bad shit. If it was a bad cycle could you let the newbs (like myself) know what lab or store it was from so we know to stay away. If it wasn't bad then disregard that last part.



I don't think it was bad tbh I think I just pushed the limits with 750mg, maybe had a few overdosed caps and my body was not liking it. I really don't want to trash anybody's rep because I do believe his product was good and that this was due to user error. I do want to caution anybody reading to just stick with a low dose, no need to go above 250mg ED and I realize that now.


----------



## CtrlAll (Feb 22, 2017)

AlexiOnFire said:


> I don't think it was bad tbh I think I just pushed the limits with 750mg, maybe had a few overdosed caps and my body was not liking it. I really don't want to trash anybody's rep because I do believe his product was good and that this was due to user error. I do want to caution anybody reading to just stick with a low dose, no need to go above 250mg ED and I realize that now.



Good post brother. I think everyone appreciates the feedback. I know I do! It always sucks to learn from mistakes but this will def be engraved in my head forever. "no need to go above 250mg ED." Def won't make that mistake. Thanks for the post dude!


----------



## LordDNP (Feb 27, 2017)

Hey brother, any update on weight?


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 28, 2017)

He might have od'd


----------



## boricuarage79 (Mar 2, 2017)

AlexiOnFire said:


> My sweet tooth on this stuff is out of control. I'm making it fit into my calories so I'm not too worked up about it but sweets are all i can think about sometimes. I went to the store for coffee creamer and walked out with $40 worth of food from the German pastry aisle.



What you doing in the german pastry aisle my dud3
. U in germany?


----------



## Retrodreams (Mar 2, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> He might have od'd



He's alive. He posted damn near the same log over on the Reddit DNP forum. Looking at his other interests, my guess is he is using DNP as a scapegoat.


----------

